# Alan Wake: £2.30 on steam.



## treelover (May 30, 2013)

Bargain, played it on xbox, not really replayable.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2013)

Cheers, it's more OH's type of thing than mine and he bought it - if he gets a few hours entertainment out of it then it's worth it at that price!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

I felt that I probably won't enjoy the game but at that price it's a buy just to see how it works


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

just because


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> just because




Yeah we watched that earlier today 

"Whipped cream arrow down your back" was a particular phrase used in that review wasn't it?

Nate's enjoying the game, says it was well worth £2.30


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah i heard that a  lot of people really do rate the american gothic storyline.   and  i would like to experiance that. i think i'd want to play the combat stuff on god mode


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Yeah i heard that a lot of people really do rate the american gothic storyline. and i would like to experiance that. i think i'd want to play the combat stuff on god mode


 
Do you mean american gothic as a generic term for a particular style of gothic horror setting, or are you referring specifically to American Gothic the '90s TV series where all the episodes were shown in the wrong order so no-one could follow the plot and then it got cancelled and is now considered a cult classic? (I loved American Gothic)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

the generic term.... but that too.

the episodes out of order thing is difficult to do.


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> the generic term.... but that too.
> 
> the episodes out of order thing is difficult to do.


 
Tell me about it! The TV show American Gothic was all over the place, when I downloaded it to rewatch it I also had to look online to check the order the episodes were *supposed* be shown in, rather than the muddled sequence I saw them in the first time around - and people wonder why good shows get cancelled 

Edit: Having said that, I am perfectly comfortable with non-narrative plots and surrealism in a drama. But it's better if that is intentional on the part of the writers and directors, rather than just being a bizarre side-effect of scheduling episodes in the wrong order


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

it made me think what shows have been deliberatly shown out of order


the only one i can think of is haruhi.

the first episode is actually a bit from right near the end. it's a showing of the a mature film they made. so it's nothing but really wooden acting badly composed shots and background noise.

after that they do play the   first three cronological episodes   but  then  mix it up again. it works supprisingly well.


much more problematic was in the second season they  had   a ground-hog day  storyline.  except not from the perspective of the person who remembers.   it's 8 whole episodes of   pretty much the same thing happening.   they just change the clothes and other small details.

it's brave.  and impressive in it's own way. but it's a little tricky to sit through


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2013)

I uninstalled Steam because I kept buying games in the 90% discount specials they periodically do... still haven't downloaded many of them never minded played them


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it made me think what shows have been deliberatly shown out of order
> 
> 
> the only one i can think of is haruhi.
> ...


 
Is that haruhi of the infamous "endless eight"?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

that's exactly the one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

the groundhog day episode  done  in a  intreguing way



that was the second season though.   the first season is a lot more watchable


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Firky said:


> I uninstalled Steam because I kept buying games in the 90% discount specials they periodically do... still haven't downloaded many of them never minded played them


 
Yeah but if you got games for a couple of quid rock bottom 90% off, it's not like they're going to suddenly show up cheaper elsewhere or be cheaper in a couple of months.  I tend to buy stuff on Steam either at full price on release (because I really want to play it right now!) or wait until it comes up at 75% or more off if it's not on my 'must play now' list.  Having bought it, I will usually play it however.  I could go under a bus tomorrow, so if I pay even as little as £2 for a game I'm going to at least give it a go.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

my feelings too



though this is why i have  something like 300 hames


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> that's exactly the one.


 
I have pretty much all of it downloaded - it's the usual story of 'too much stuff to watch, too little time'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

totally

i've still not got round to watching the movie and   i like that show


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> totally
> 
> i've still not got round to watching the movie and i like that show


 
So in your opinion the show is worth watching?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

Certainly the first season... after that....  ehhh


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Certainly the first season... after that.... ehhh


 
Is there an anime thread we could take this conversation to, because I feel as though we're usurping poor Alan Wake at this point! If so I think I started it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2013)

pm?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2013)

Picked up the whole lot for £3 something , bargain


----------

